# 2/2 Nipple, Elbow report



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Took a gamble hoping to maybe get a wahoo yesterday, at any rate I figured trolling was better than sitting at the house! Myself and my buddy Logan got lines in the water by 0800 and started trolling. We went to the nipple then to the elbow then about halfway back to the nipple before we gave it up. Nothing to show but bobo's. 

Lots of scattered grass in the 200-400 range, didn't find anything formed up until we were headed to the Oriskany to do some jigging on the way in. Nice line at about 200', loaded with thousands of bobo's. Water was mixed blue/green, not that great. Saw a triple tail but of course didn't have anything he wanted to eat......brand new pack of DOA shrimp sitting on my kitchen table at home. 

Got the Oriskany and finally put some edible fish in the cooler in the way of a few Almacos. It was nice out there yesterday, kind of had me wishing I had just gone to the rigs but that North wind would have beat us up on the ride home I am sure. Think I'll wait until the water gets a little better out there before heading out again.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks for sharing in your trip report & pics.
Pretty table fare for sure.
catch 'em up.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Good job S P. Glad you made it out and had some tight lines.


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Sweet man! At least you got out there. I was waxing the boat and dreaming about being there.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Great report brotha!


----------



## seabiscuit (Oct 8, 2009)

thanks for the report. I was thinking about going tomorrow, but, may wait a little while.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

The few times I have tried trolling the canyon have produced similar results as yours, but even then it's always good to get out there.


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

Great report, if the wind would die down just a little. 

Wont be long now as more of us are getting cabin fever.


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks for sharing. It beats the yard work I did yesterday.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks for the report Adam. It can be slim pickings out around the nipple this time of year, but it sure has been pretty


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Chris V said:


> Thanks for the report Adam. It can be slim pickings out around the nipple this time of year, but it sure has been pretty


Yea I didn't go into it expecting much but you never know unless you go, sure as hell beat bottom fishing:thumbup:


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Well brother at least you went. I am still painting and doing all the new house stuff...


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

nice pics, thats better than nuttin, thks for report !


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Winter report!!!!!

Thanks for posting and some nice supper.


----------



## TheLooney1 (Jul 2, 2009)

War eagle!


----------



## knoxclark3 (Mar 10, 2013)

great catch, too bad you couldn't get any luck trolling...

I was wondering what the coordinates are for the nipple and elbow? I can see where the drop off is on google earth but I don't know exactly what point is where.

Thanks,
Knox


----------

